# Acer Predator G3120 Grafikkarte Tauschen?



## MrPlastikGnom (15. April 2013)

Moin zusammen,

ich habe mir vor knapp 1 1/2 jahren den Acer Predator G3120 gekauft, im nachhinein eine doofe idee hätte mir doch besser nen eigenen PC zusammengestellt aber egal...ich würde gerne die Grafikkarte durch eine neuere (bessere) tauschen. Weiß aber nicht welche ich dafür verwenden kann. Ich weiß das es abhängig vom Mainboard ist aber ich finde nicht wirklich raus welches mb das gerät hat. Hat jemand hier vielleicht den gleichen rechner und kann mir nen tipp geben? 

MfG

Plasti


----------



## Shorty484 (15. April 2013)

das Mainboard ist eigentlich egal, solange ein PCI Express x16 Slot vorhanden ist. Davon gehe ich aber bei dem Alter des PCs aus. Was hast Du denn jetzt für eine Karte drin?


----------



## Herbboy (15. April 2013)

ja, PCs haben seit vielen Jahren immer PCIe als Steckkartenplatz - das wird der Acer 100pro auch haben.

Nenn mal die jetzige Karte, die CPU, Dein Budget und schau auch mal, wie viel Platz im PC ist, also wie lang eine Grafikkarte sein kann, bevor sie vorne am PC irgendwo gegenstoßen würde


----------



## MrPlastikGnom (15. April 2013)

Informationsliste	Wert
CPU-Eigenschaften	
CPU Typ	Unknown, 3300 MHz
Befehlssatz	x86, x86-64, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3
L1 Code Cache	64 KB
L1 Datencache	16 KB
L2 Cache	2 MB  (Asynchronous)

Multi CPU	
CPU #0	AMD FX(tm)-6100 Six-Core Processor, 3292 MHz
CPU #1	AMD FX(tm)-6100 Six-Core Processor, 3292 MHz
CPU #2	AMD FX(tm)-6100 Six-Core Processor, 3292 MHz
CPU #3	AMD FX(tm)-6100 Six-Core Processor, 3292 MHz
CPU #4	AMD FX(tm)-6100 Six-Core Processor, 3292 MHz
CPU #5	AMD FX(tm)-6100 Six-Core Processor, 3292 MHz

CPU Auslastung	
CPU #1 / Core #1	0 %
CPU #1 / Core #2	2 %
CPU #1 / Core #3	3 %
CPU #1 / Core #4	0 %
CPU #1 / Core #5	8 %
CPU #1 / Core #6	0 %

Das kann ich euch über mein CPU sagen und über die Grafikkarte habe ich folgendes:
Informationsliste	Wert
Hardwarebeschreibung	ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM v1.20)


Als Budget sagen wir mal zwischen 250 und 400 euro. Wenn es eine wirklich gute für 450 gibt denke ich kann ich die auch ausgeben. Ich würde auf jeden fall gerne crysis 3 , battlefield 4 etc. auch im multiplayer mit ner gute 40 minds. fps spielen können!

Übrigens danke für die hilfe!


----------



## Herbboy (15. April 2013)

Wow, und das Ding wurde als "Predator" verkauft? ^^ das war ja schon damals, als eine AMD 5700er noch brandneu war, eher ein Hauskätzchen als ein Raubtier ^^


Also, Optimal bei Preis-Leistung wäre zur Zeit eine AMD 7950 für ca 260€, eine AMD 7970 für ca 340€ ist nochmal besser, aber der Aufpreis ist da fast schon zu hoch, wäre aber noch okay - bei beiden Karten könnte es aber sein, dass das Netzteil knapp wird, wenn es nur auf eine AMD 5700er ausgelegt ist. Schau mal nach: da müsste ein Stromstecker zu Grafikkarte führen. Gibt es beim Netzeil einen zweiten ebenso aussehenden Stromstecker? Was genau stehen für Werte auf dem Netzteil (siehst du idr auch am besten, wenn Du bei offenem Seitenteil auf die Netzteilseite schaust). Falls Du ein neues Netzteil bräuchtest, kostet das dann weitere ca 50-70€.

Für BF3 im Multiplayer ist eher die CPU wichtig, da würde eine AMD 7950 gut reichen, und Du hast nen 6Kerner von AMD mit >3GHz, das müsste auch gut reichen - natürlich würde eine bessere CPU mehr FPS bringen, aber da müsstest Du dann - damit es ein merkbarer Sprung wird - zu viel ausgeben, um Dir ne Grafikarte UND CPU leisten zu können. Und NUR die CPU würde bei ner AMD 5770 nix bringen. Probier es also erstmal nur mit ner neuen Graka, und falls Dir das nciht reicht, kann man immer noch nach ner CPU schauen.

Wieviel RAM hast Du denn im PC?


----------



## Mangomaedchen (27. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 
auch wenn das Thema nun schon sehr alt ist, würde ich es gerne nochmal ausgraben, denn ich habe das gleiche "Problem", ich habe den gleichen Acer-PC, 2012 gekauft, und nun möchte ich gerne Elder Scrolls online mit höchter Grafikeinstellung spielen, was leider nicht geht.

Gibt es da im Jahr 2015 Empfehlungen für eine bessere Grafikkarte? Ich habe auch die AMD 5700er Graka (was ich nun eigentlich komisch finde, weil im Internet der PC überall mit Nvidia-Grafikkarte steht). Bei der Gelegenheit würde ich ihn auch neu aufsetzen, weil er mittlerweile eine Viertelstunde zum Hochfahren braucht... ODER ich überlege, ob es vielleicht besser wäre, in einen neuen PC zu investieren? Ich kann da nicht ganz abschätzen, wann meiner total veraltet sein wird. Ich spiele am liebsten Mulitplayer Online-Spiele und habe den Eindruck, bei Elder Scrolls stoße ich nun schon an meine Grenzen, obwohl das eigentlich nicht sonderlich viel Leistung fordert.

Habt ihr vielleicht Tipps für mich? Im Vorfeld schon mal Dankeschön!


----------



## svd (27. September 2015)

Allzuviel Geld würde ich nicht mehr in den PC stecken. Eine neue Grafikkarte würde aber schon helfen, etwa eine gebrauchte R9 270X.
Das Betriebssystem neu aufzusetzen, ist auch eine gute Idee. Die meisten MMOs müsstest du danach eigentlich problemlos spielen können.

"Elder Scrolls Online" ist jedoch recht Prozessorabhängig. Der FX-6100 (?) könnte flotter sein, ist aber noch okay.
Falls ESO mit der 270X nicht zufriedenstellend liefe, wäre ein Wechsel auf eine Intel Basis empfehlenswert.


----------



## Enisra (27. September 2015)

naja, das Problem bei dem PC ist irgendwie die undurchsichtigen Angaben was da verbaut ist :o
Die Frage ist halt was du Investieren willst, aber joa, ansonsten würde es schon Sinn machen in einen neuen Rechner zu Investieren, weil der halt schon mehr Leistung hat, logisch, ist aber auch viel teurer
Ansonsten ist es Teilweise Schwer zu sagen wann etwas veraltet ist

Wobei ich aber wenn nicht erst eine neue GraKa einbauen würde und dann evtl. auf ein neues System sondern wenn eher gleich ein neues System mit einer besseren GraKa nehmen würde und ja, Intel wäre schon Sinnvoller da die AMDs in der 200€ Liga nicht so gut sind


----------



## Mangomaedchen (27. September 2015)

Danke für eure Tipps, die R9 270X habe ich nun bei Ebay in der Beobachtung, muss ich aber, wenn der PC aus ist, ja noch gucken, ob sie reinpasst? Meine ist eher würfelförmig und nicht so länglich.

Aber klar, wenn ich nun noch mehr "reininvestiere" lohnt das vielleicht nicht mehr, vielleicht warte ich dann auch noch bis zum Weihnachtsgeld und investiere in was Neues... Schwierig, denn so läuft er ja eigentlich zufriedenstellend.


----------



## Herbboy (27. September 2015)

Mangomaedchen schrieb:


> Danke für eure Tipps, die R9 270X habe ich nun bei Ebay in der Beobachtung, muss ich aber, wenn der PC aus ist, ja noch gucken, ob sie reinpasst? Meine ist eher würfelförmig und nicht so länglich.


 da musst du (wie oben von mir auch schon gesagt) mal schauen, wo/wie genau die drinsteckt und wie viel länger eine neue Karte sein dürfte, ohne im Gehäuse anzuecken. Auch musst du mal schauen, ob das Netzteil noch freie Stecker hat, die PCIe-Format haben =>  http://techreport.com/r.x/psus-0907/pcie-connectors.jpg

Und wenn möglich, dann finde mal raus, was für ein Mainboard du hast - das kannst du mit dem kleinen Tool CPU-Z bei "Mainboard" nachsehen.  CPU-Z - Download - CHIP


----------



## Mangomaedchen (27. September 2015)

Ok, danke - das mache ich morgen direkt vorm Hochfahren mit dem Netzteil.

Das Tool zeigt Folgendes an, hilft das was? Mir sagt es leider nix:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (27. September 2015)

nja, bedingt, zeig mal was CPU, Memory und Graphics sagt


----------



## Mangomaedchen (27. September 2015)

Ok, das schaut so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2015)

Zumindest steht bei Mainboard, dass PCie vorhanden ist mit x16-Speed, das ist dann schon Mal das wichtigste. Jetzt geht es halt nur noch um die Platzfrage und ob das Netzteil ausreicht.


----------



## Mangomaedchen (28. September 2015)

Okay, also die Grafikkarte ist ein Würfel und vor und hinter dem Würfel wäre rein theoretisch noch Platz für einen weiteren. So ein Kabel mit genau dem Anschluss wie auf dem Link ist auch frei, aber bei dem ganzen Kabelwust kann ich nicht erkennen, wo es herkommt, muss aber ja vom Netzteil kommen? Die sind mit Kabelbinder zusammengehalten, müsste ich sonst aufschneiden, falls es noch andere Möglichkeiten gibt. Zur Sicherheit noch ein Bildchen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unten rechts ist der Anschluss und der Platz für die Graka scheint ja auch gegeben.


----------



## Enisra (28. September 2015)

hmmm, schwierig, also entweder man nimmt da ne Kurze Karte oder man schraubt den Festplattenkäfig ab und setzt die Festplatte um, im Zweifelsfall mit nem Adapterrahmen oder du kaufst dir noch ein neues Gehäuse, die günstigen wie nen Thermaltake Commander gibt es schon ab 45€


----------



## luki0710 (28. September 2015)

Ich sehe dass auch wie Enisra.
Denn es kommt auf die länge an und nicht (nur) die breite .
Hier ein passender Artikel http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Them...-Gamer-PCs-30-Modelle-als-Kauftipp-1098592/4/



Und über einen Frühjahrsputz,freut sich der Rechner auch [emoji6] .


----------



## Mangomaedchen (28. September 2015)

Hm okay, ich dachte, das könnte passen, bin aber auch erkältungsabedingt krank und wohl matschig im Kopf. Dann muss ich mir das nochmal überlegen, denn das ist schon ein recht hoher Aufwand für einen Laien, alles in ein neues Gehäuse zu verfrachten, dann noch das Neu-Aufsetzen... Aber gut, immer noch günstiger als ein neuer PC, hmm... Danke für den Link zu Gehäusen!


----------



## svd (28. September 2015)

Du hast ein µATX Board, die sind ca. 25cm x 25cm groß.

Ich kann nicht abschätzen, ob unter dem Festplatten käfig genug Abstand für längere Grafikkarten wäre, aber falls du eine Karte mit maximal 260mm Länge kauftest,
wärst du wohl auf der sicheren Seite.

Kannst du auch mal unter dem "FSP GROUP INC" Aufdruck des Herstellers die Modellbezeichnung des Netzteils ablesen? Ist das eines deren 450W Serie?


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2015)

Also, ein "Würfel" ist das ja nicht - du weißt, dass das unten die Grafikkarte ist? Da wäre noch geschätzt 3-4cm Platz, bis die an den Festplattenkäfig stößt- Wie lang ist die Karte denn etwa? Mess doch mal nach, wie viel cm es von dr Gehäuserückseite unter dem einen Lüfter bis zum Festplattenkäfig sind. 

Es gibt zb von der GTX 950 oder 960 welche, die unter 18cm lang sind - das könnte noch passen. Zudem sind die nicht stromhungrig. Kosten: 150-190 Euro.

Und schreib mal, was auf dem Aufkleber von dem Netzteil steht wegen Modell, Watt usw


----------



## Mangomaedchen (28. September 2015)

Oh je....ääääh...das ist mir echt peinlich, ich dachte das Ding mit dem Lüfter dran ist die Grafikkarte, aber das ist wohl nur der Lüfter, der oberhalb der Graka steckt. Weiß gar nicht, wieso ich das angenommen habe so selbstverständlich... Wir schieben das einfach mal auf meine Erkältung!   Okay, mache ich alles, danke für eure Hilfe!!


----------



## luki0710 (28. September 2015)

Der Lüfter gehört zum  CPU-Kühler  (oder was das sein soll [emoji57] )


----------



## Mangomaedchen (28. September 2015)

Jaja, ich kriege immer noch nen roten Kopf, wenn ich daran denke    Bestimmt habe ich Fieber "Ausredesuch". Aber das kommt daher, weil der  PC letztes Jahr enorm laut wurde und mir jemand sagte, das kommt sicher  vom Lüfter der Grafikkarte. Also machte ich das auf und dieser  Würfel-Lüfter war total voller Staub, seitdem ich ihn saubermachte,  läuft das wieder leise. Habe da aber nicht groß drüber nachgedacht offenbar...

Also von der Rückseite bis zum Festplattenkäfig sind es 25,7 cm, die aktuelle Grafikkarte misst rund 20 cm Länge. Auf dem Aufkleber stehen verschiedene Wattzahlen, darum habe ich ihn zur Sicherheit auch einfach geknipst:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2015)

Okay, das Netzteil würde an sich gut für moderne Karten reichen, sofern die nicht so stromhungrig sind - mit einer Nvidia GTX 950 oder 960 wärst du da auf der sicheren Seiten. Die Frage wäre nur, ob das Netzteil auch die passenden Stecker hat. Wenn nein, dann müsste man eine Karte suchen, wo ein Adapter dabei ist, oder einen Adapter mitbestellen. So sehen die Stecker halt aus http://techreport.com/r.x/psus-0907/pcie-connectors.jpg  links 6-Pin, rechts 8-Pin. Für die genannten Karten brauchst du mind 1x einen mit 6Pins, für manche GTX 960 auch 1x 8Pin oder 2x 6Pin.

Auf Deinem Bild vom PC-Inneren sieht man, dass Deine Karte wohl aktuell einen 6Pin nutzt und die ungenutzten 2Pin daneben "hängen", so dass du wohl mind einen 8Pin-Stecker hast (den kann man halt auch zum 6Pin abtrennen). Dann sollte das mit der neuen Karte kein Problem sein, und welche bis 23-24cm maximal gibt es da auch genug zur Auswahl.

Was genau würdest du denn ausgeben wollen?


----------



## Mangomaedchen (28. September 2015)

Also ich möchte vor allem Elder Scrolls Online kurzfristig bei voller Sicht spielen können, ohne dass mein Kasten keucht und stolpert. Evtl. noch Wildstar. Also ich will gerne aktuelle Multiplayer-Rollenspiele für die nächsten zwei Jahre spielen, sagen wir so. Wenn ich nur eine Grafikkarte dafür brauche und das läuft, wunderbar! Dann darf sie auch gerne bis zu 200 Euro kosten - bei mehr glaube ich nun, es macht mehr Sinn, einen neuen Rechner anzudenken, weil mein PC laut einiger Aussagen ja nicht so toll ist wegen der No Name-Teile und nicht so viel Investition lohnt. Neu Aufsetzen kriege ich auch noch hin, aber viel mehr dran Herumbauen, das könnte schon wieder kritisch werden, wenn ich dann in einem Jahr für die WoW-Erweiterung wieder was Neues brauche (ok, bei WoW glaube ich eh nicht, dass was nötig sein wird...).


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2015)

Mangomaedchen schrieb:


> Also ich möchte vor allem Elder Scrolls Online kurzfristig bei voller Sicht spielen können, ohne dass mein Kasten keucht und stolpert. Evtl. noch Wildstar. Also ich will gerne aktuelle Multiplayer-Rollenspiele für die nächsten zwei Jahre spielen, sagen wir so. Wenn ich nur eine Grafikkarte dafür brauche und das läuft, wunderbar! Dann darf sie auch gerne bis zu 200 Euro kosten - bei mehr glaube ich nun, es macht mehr Sinn, einen neuen Rechner anzudenken, weil mein PC laut einiger Aussagen ja nicht so toll ist wegen der No Name-Teile und nicht so viel Investition lohnt. Neu Aufsetzen kriege ich auch noch hin, aber viel mehr dran Herumbauen, das könnte schon wieder kritisch werden, wenn ich dann in einem Jahr für die WoW-Erweiterung wieder was Neues brauche (ok, bei WoW glaube ich eh nicht, dass was nötig sein wird...).


 Deine CPU ist zwar nicht mehr "so dolle", aber die ist sicher gut genug - die Grafikkarte hingegen ist halt schon sehr alt und schwach. Da ist selbst eine GTX 750 Ti für 120€ schon sicher doppelt so schnell. 

Guckst du zB hier MSI GTX 650 Ti Power Edition - NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti im Test - 3D-Performance 1920 x 1080 Gesamt (Seite 37) - HT4U.net  bei der Tabelle ist in der Mitte mit blauem Balken eine GTX 650 Ti, und fast ganz unten ist eine AMD 6750. Die wiederum ist der Nachfolger Deiner Karte, also mind gleichgut, eher etwas stärker.  Die GTX 650 Ti wiederum ist da schon 67% schneller. Und in diesem neueren Test NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti im Test - Performance-Index (Seite 40) - HT4U.net ist die GTX 650 Ti ganz unten in der Tabelle und die GTX 750 Ti schon 32% schneller. Das heißt die GTX 750 Ti ist dann 1,32 mal 1,67 = 2,2 Mal schneller als eine AMD 6750. 

Dioe GTX 750 Ti bekommst du für nur 110-120€. zB hier Gigabyte GeForce GTX 750 Ti WindForce 1X, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 2x HDMI (GV-N75TD5-2GI) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder MSI N750Ti-2GD5/OCV1, GeForce GTX 750 Ti, 2GB GDDR5, VGA, DVI, HDMI (V809-1030R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die von mir vorgeschlagene GTX 950 wiederum wäre fast 50% schneller und kostet ab ca 160€, zB MSI GTX 950 2GD5 OC, GeForce GTX 950, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V809-1699R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland .  Die GTX 960 kostet ca 30€ mehr und bringt nochmal 15% Steigerung Gigabyte GeForce GTX 960 Mini OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N960IXOC-2GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Is halt die Frage, ob Du es bei der GTX 750 Ti belassen willst oder ob Du 50-80€ mehr ausgibst und weitere 50% mehr Leistung dafür bekommen möchtest. Eine GTX 960 zb könntest du sogar noch gut behalten, wenn du vlt in nem Jahr auch mal CPU und Mainboard neu holen willst.


----------



## Mangomaedchen (28. September 2015)

Vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort, ich schaue mir das morgen in Ruhe an!


----------

